# red tide



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

What are youre thoughts with this red tide? Will it be there during sharkathon??? I hope not!


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

We will see!!! I read a report saying the extent of the red tide reached the northern edge of PINS. So go further south.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm hearing that it is moving south and has already reached the Port Mansfield jetties.


----------



## IvoryRoot (Oct 10, 2011)

Just cancelled our trip for this weekend. PINS Park Ranger I talked with said its all the way down the beach.


----------



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

Is red tide at the Port Aransas beaches??


----------



## rock87 (Mar 11, 2012)

I fished along Access road 1 & 2 Tuesday & Wednesday. Burned my eyes bad and coughed a lot. Caught 2 Reds Tuesday afternoon. Only Skipjacks Wednesday. I could only take it about 3 hours a day. I didn't see any dead fish on the beach or in the water. Some people didn't seem to be having as much of a problem as me & my wife were having. It wasn't as bad in the morning, but I only fished the afternoon.


----------



## Gunner 1950 (Feb 12, 2009)

September 17, 2015

Red tide has been confirmed from Port Aransas south to the 10 mile marker at the Padre Island National Seashore. Water samples collected from September 14th to September 16th by TPWD and Padre Island National Seashore staff confirmed high cell concentrations of red tide at the Bob Hall Pier and the Packery Channel in Corpus Christi. Moderate cell concentrations were found at the Horace Caldwell Pier in Port Aransas; mile markers 0, 5, and 10 along the Padre Island National Seashore; and the Lydia Ann Channel near Port Aransas. Cell concentrations were low at the intersection of the La Quinta Channel and the Corpus Christi Channel. Only background cell concentrations (less than 1 to 10 red tide cells per milliliter and no reports of irritation) were found at South Padre Island and Cedar Pass.

This bloom of red tide has also caused fish kills to be observed by the TPWD staff in areas including:

Mustang Island State Park with a dispersion of approximately 100 fish per 50 feet of gafftopsail catfish, mullet, spadefish and pinfish being killed
The shoreline north and south of the Packery Channel with north of the pass showing a diverse assemblage of pigfish, mullet, spadefish, and hardhead catfish being killed; south of the pass consisting of mainly mullet being killed.
The Bob Hall Pier was also affected with a patchy dispersion of mullet being killed.

This is fresh off their report!


----------



## Gunner 1950 (Feb 12, 2009)

Just drove from the South Packery jetty to the North Sticks of PINS. Although they were actually catching a few reds off the jetty, the red tide airborne particles irritated both the eyes and the lungs making any thought of fishing for extended periods impossible. Driving South from the Jetty to and beyond Bob Hall pier I found dead fish all the way, some quantities well over 300 fish per 50 FT. which is much higher than previous reports. Dead sand worms are everywhere! The only good news is that in the entire 11 mile drive I only saw two trout over 30 inches and five Reds over 40 inches. Sad to see fish larger than my personal best in fifty years of fishing going to waste like that.
There should be an update on the TPW website later today because I saw a team of biologists sorting and counting dead fish by the hundreds.
The other somewhat good news is that the combination of recent storms, high tides to the high road and red tide effects have driven all the transient and vagrant campers off the beach. There had been about eight well established semi permanent camps set up on the beach for the last six months or so and they are all gone now.
For those of you brave enough to attempt a trip and wanting a weed report, the weed is light to moderate, with much more on the beach than in the water. It should be fishable but will require much more work to keep lines clear. Tides are high with the weed line all the way up between the high road and the dunes. We all got spoiled by the lack of weed all summer but it is back now.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Walked the beach at Bob hall today.

Here are some photos. Strangely enough the sargassum showed up.

Btw i was coughing hacking and eyes burning the whole time.



































Saw a bunch of Eels too. 















This was a HUGE trout.

I'm a size 12.


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

****, beyond ruining my weekend plans, losing fish that size is a shame.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

that sucks


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Yup looks horrible. I wonder if it will even clear up in a couple of weeks looking this bad!?!


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

Is this an annual thing? Didn't they just have this issue during the spring?


----------

